# Prehistoric Fish caught in Tennessee



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We haven't had a good fishing & cooking fish thread in awhile.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/prehistoric-fish-reeled-tennessee-river-195236463.html


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

They let it go instead of cooking it!

Hmm never tasted it; wonder what they’re like?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> They let it go instead of cooking it!
> 
> Hmm never tasted it; wonder what they’re like?


I think it's protected.

Did you ever read the catfish thread?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.diychatroom.com/threads/ayuh-so-who-the-ell-are-ya.364145/page-2


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

"Catfish Thread"?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

As a "born 'n bred" Tennessean, I can testify that there are many strange things there. And many originated in state legislative sessions of the last few years.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

GrayHair said:


> As a "born 'n bred" Tennessean, I can testify that there are many strange things there. And many originated in state legislative sessions of the last few years.


What strange things?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Montana has paddlefish for harvest. Use a large weighted treble hook to snag them

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> What strange things?


Sending you a Private Message.


----------

